# Replace Bathroom Faucet



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

I would like to replace the bathroom faucet with one that has some vertical rise in order to make it more useful.

Are regular household bathroom faucets compatible (plumbing size, opening sizes, width, etc...) as replacements ? or do I need to stay with RV specific replacements ?

Thanks


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I just went out and took a look at ours. The bathroom faucet is a standard size 4" centers lav faucet. Any 4" household faucet should fit the holes in the counter top. The pipes look like they have fittings which will connect to standard two handle faucets. If you choose a single lever faucet, the pipes may need to be shortened, depending on the hook-up.

Don't mention this to my DW. She hates the dinky little bath faucet, so she wets her hair in the galley sink. Next thing you know, there will be another thing on my honey do list.

Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yes, they are a "somewhat" apples to apples exchange. While I didnt swap out the bathroom faucet, we did swap the kitchen, with the same style- but with a sprayer (built into the neck of the spout). HUGE improvement. There was the typical monkying around under the sink, but no heavy lifting.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Yup, they are standard plumbing fittings. I did the same thing to both the bathroom fixture and the kitchen fixture.

bbwb


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm going to replace the bathroom sink faucet this fall. The only issue I ran it to is that while the holes are standard 4" on center, the flange that rests on the sink between and around the holes is too big on some faucets. The first one I bought was a bit too large and overhung air!

So measure your sink behind the holes, towards the wall or whatever is behind the sink, as well as the front between the holes and the edge at the basin. The flange of the new faucet has to fit down on the sink and not overhang.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and thanks for the tip on the flange size. I'll keep that in mind and measure before I go to the store.
Jim


----------

